# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë ju ka bërë përshtypje sot?

## WALCHIRIA

Po e hap kete teme pasi kur ishte co ku na bente mukajet me hy e me then pershtypjet e dites .
Qe thoni ju qe sthash asgje , sot tek vija nga shkolla ne stacion te trenit ishin nje cun e nje goc me tabela ku thuhej " Perqafim Falas " . Vazhdova drejt dhe ktheva koken pas pasi kisha ber nje cop rruge dhe po shihja qe sla njeri pa u perqafu , shkova tek autobuzi dhe po prisja te vinte ku kta te dy po vinin drejt meje , bera sikur si pash kur kjo goca ma beri mua nje " Perqafim Falas " Ja ktheva vetem nese ju perqafoj te dyve njeheresh  :ngerdheshje: 
I perqafova dhe pas kesaj se di pse por te treve na zuri nje e qeshur dhe po shifja dike nga mbrapa qe po na bente foto , deri ne shtepi kam qeshur sa thash me vete na dalt per hajer e qeshura e sotme  :pa dhembe: 

Nejse u zgjata shume .

Po juve cju ka ber pershtypje ???

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*sote me beri pershtypje kjo siper meje qe shkruajti nderimore enkas per mua. te puthi fortttttttttttttttt gloreta.*

----------


## Ksanthi

Sot ne semafor kur po prisja te ndizej jeshilja me drejtohet nje arixhofke lypse  ( rreth 16 vjec ) .
Me jep ndonje leke me tha .
Ju ktheva me inat dhe i thashe Pse te te jap leke?Cfare ke ti qe nuk mund te shkosh te punosh ?Nuk te vjen turp qe lyp?
Haha me vjen kaq inat me disa njerez.

----------


## goldian

jam i merzitur

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Sot me beri pershtypje fakti qe ka akoma njerez qe e ngrene kete pyetje: "C'fare te beri pershtypje sot"? 
Me pelqen qe ka akoma njerez qe kane deshire te ndajne dicka me te tjeret dhe sidomos mendimet dhe ndjenjat.
> Sa per temen sot nuk me beri pershtypje ndonje gje e madhe por thjeshte mu vertetua per te disaten here qe te prishet humori sa here pret me shume sec duhet prej njerezve.
Njerezit jane egoiste dhe nese nuk jane rehat vete te perfshine ne parehatine e tyre pa e vrare mendjen fare. Ruhuni nga njerezit !!!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Sot mka bo pershtypje shiu ne tirane. Kishim nja 1 jav e gjys qe sja kishim pa bojen dhe ves kur filloi sot si pa pritur dhe pa pandehur

----------


## stern

*nje telefonate.........*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*mungesa e dikujt diku*

----------


## skender76

> Sot ne semafor kur po prisja te ndizej jeshilja me drejtohet nje arixhofke lypse  ( rreth 16 vjec ) .
> Me jep ndonje leke me tha .
> Ju ktheva me inat dhe i thashe Pse te te jap leke?Cfare ke ti qe nuk mund te shkosh te punosh ?Nuk te vjen turp qe lyp?
> Haha me vjen kaq inat me disa njerez.


Ksanthi pershnetje!
Asht e vertet se shum persona qe lypin neper rruge kan aftsi fizike per pun.....por edhe qe nuk i merr kush ne pun asht e vertet......
Realiteti asht se kto persona vujn, i mungon buka e gojs, jan t'pa streh, kudo qe shkojn perbuzen......kan jet t'veshtir...
Un per vehte, sa her me rastis qe i kam perball, jap, jap aq sa munem.......gjenja e tyne me prek ne shpirt.....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

jo vetem sot po cdo dite po thuaj ne qender te athine afer ores 8 te mengjizit sa vete e ritet radha e prostitutave shqiptare
dua nje dite te ndaloj e ti pyes pse e bejne ate pune dhe nuk bejme nje pune si shumica 
o me sa inat i shikoj o zot nese kisha mundesi ti varja do e beja me gjith qef

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ksanthi pershnetje!
> Asht e vertet se shum persona qe lypin neper rruge kan aftsi fizike per pun.....por edhe qe nuk i merr kush ne pun asht e vertet......
> Realiteti asht se kto persona vujn, i mungon buka e gojs, jan t'pa streh, kudo qe shkojn perbuzen......kan jet t'veshtir...
> Un per vehte, sa her me rastis qe i kam perball, jap, jap aq sa munem.......gjenja e tyne me prek ne shpirt.....


keno edhe mua me vjen gjyna po lek per te lyer koken kane mos ju a qaj hallin se ne jemi me keq se ata ....
nuk duan te rregullojne veten nuk duan te mesohen te sillen si njerez\
se kane fajin njerezit qe i perbuzin po ata qe i lejojne vetes te kene ate nivel aq te ulet 
pertojne te vene ne shkolle pertojne te lahen.....

----------


## MARGUS

> jo vetem sot po cdo dite po thuaj ne qender te athine afer ores 8 te mengjizit sa vete e ritet radha e prostitutave shqiptare
> dua nje dite te ndaloj e ti pyes pse e bejne ate pune dhe nuk bejme nje pune si shumica 
> o me sa inat i shikoj o zot nese kisha mundesi ti varja do e beja me gjith qef





ora 8  e mengjesit!?  sa heret fillojne punen!!!!!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

MARGUS nuk e ke iden po te them sa te shpifura jane po ne oren 8 u cudita kur i pashe 
pse nuk vene e te varin veten...
o zot ca pleq qe i rethojne 
vete njeriu punon 8 ore iken ne shpi me qef
ato duhet te bejne dush me klor .....
shumica e tyre dallohen dhe ne rruge skane nevoje te jene ne orar pune 
pershtypje me bente me pare me vinte gjyna me vone me tha nje shoqe po he se ju do kurizi si marin me zor po he

----------


## stern

*po me ben pershtypje qe spo me flihet fareeeeeeeeeee dhe neser me duhet qe te cohem qe ne 7 per ne pune*

----------


## izabella

Me beri pershtypje nje bisede qe degjova......eh thashe me vete si jane njerezit....dhe i thashe dhe vetes he a u zgjove???Ky eshte realiteti keto jane njerezit qe ti i dije ndryshe.....

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me ka ber pershtypje qe jam cuar me nje dhimbje koke te papare  :i ngrysur:  as paracetamoli sme beri gje .

----------


## izabella

Me beri pershtypje ose per te qene me te sakte me hidheroi shume nje lajm shume i keq qe mora qe ne mengjes......

----------


## tetovarja87

me bene pershtypje kjo vetja ime....aspak sme hahet buke....
ku do te perfundoj une valle?

----------


## Kaligula

Bo si s'me ben më përshtypje asgje, ka plas cipa fare  :buzeqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:  !

 Mgjs meqë duhet thënë dicka kishte një "New entry" sot ne punë ! Pas kasaphanës së javëve të fundit (pushime dhe levizje nga puna), ndërruan pozicionet por jo fytyrat "same shit". U zevendesuan ca me ca te tjerë ......  

 Ç'tu them ?! > Të shkulësh flokët ..... :Mos:

----------


## Nete

Asgje njeher..shohim me von qka pom ban pershtypje.

----------

